# Blinking lights



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Can't find anything in the guide about using a lure with a red blinking light in it or attached to it. Has anyone researched this before?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

There are no restrictions on a light attatched to a lure that I am aware of. There are several that are/were on the market.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am sure it's fine to use. When I fished salmon it was common for everyone to use a small glow stick inside a J-plug, especially off the piers at places like Oscoda.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Legal


----------

